# paciaură



## caféolé

This is used in my comic book to insult two "loose" women by a man. What is the exact spelling and meaning? Can you help me on this? Thanks!


----------



## farscape

Spelled as *paciaură* (fem. singular) means (derogatory!) prostitute or whore. Might be originally from Turkish or Greek.


----------



## caféolé

Thanks!


----------



## Zareza

*PACEAÚRĂ  *<Turc. paçavra, Neogr. patsavúra

- piece of (old) cloth used for certain purposes (for dust removal, for dish washing); cloth

- (depreciative, used as an insult) prostitute


----------



## caféolé

Thank you all so much!


----------

